# Wales latest effort at a city.



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.stasaph.co.uk/

You lot are shit at cities. Is this going to be even smaller than St Davids?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you worked out why cities get to be cities yet?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2012)

editor said:


> Have you worked out why cities get to be cities yet?


 
The Queen says so.


----------



## Celt (Mar 14, 2012)

Apparently not as small as st davids, so second smallest city,  the cathedral is lovely but otherwise its a bit underwhelming


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2012)

How did these cathedrals happen in such remote corners?


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 14, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How did these cathedrals happen in such remote corners?


 
"Holy places" are not decided by population size, Stan. I think miracles and the bones of saints play their part.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 14, 2012)

You don't need a cathedral nowadays to become a city


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2012)

Lock&Light said:


> "Holy places" are not decided by population size, Stan. I think miracles and the bones of saints play their part.


 
Yes. But, they always seem to play a part in the most remote corners.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How did these cathedrals happen in such remote corners?


Sometimes they acquired the right relic to bring in enough people and money, sometimes the place used to be a trading centre or on an important route (now fallen into disuse).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Sometimes they acquired the right relic to bring in enough people and money, sometimes the place used to be a trading centre or on an important route (now fallen into disuse).


 

And, sometimes a bishop just fancied a nice retirement from a good yarn?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> And, sometimes a bishop just fancied a nice retirement from a good yarn?


That's as good or bad a theory as any other.


----------



## Lock&Light (Mar 14, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yes. But, they always seem to play a part in the most remote corners.


 
Many places that are only small villages now, were huge (in relation to other places of the time) population centers in the Middle Ages, while many cities of today were not even villages then. As it was in the Middles Ages that religion played it's strongest part, it's not so surprising that "holy places" are so often found in what you call remote corners.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 14, 2012)

on the radio some local official said one of the reasons it should be a city was that it had a very large sheep market.

the interviewer was audibly laughing as he asked if this was really a good reason for making a place a city...


----------



## FaradayCaged (Mar 16, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How did these cathedrals happen in such remote corners?


 
Its funny you dont think that about, say Newports cathedral, imagine Newport in the 5th century.

I think, that guy, shit... whats his name?. Oh yeah, St David, had something to do with it .


----------



## 1927 (Mar 16, 2012)

Funny the things you find out by accident. I just googled whether Llandaff was a city, and found out that it was the birthplace of Terry Nation, him of the daleks!


----------

